# ATTACK!



## Bend The Light (Apr 17, 2011)

I was shooting some macro in the garden, and found a spider. Took a few photos of him...then along came a woodlouse, and the spider jumped him! A fraction of a second later, he jumped off...the woodlouse is obviously too tough!

Literally a split second shot!




Attack by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow.  Fantastic capture.  Must have been a neat thing to see it happen.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 17, 2011)

bigboi3 said:


> Wow.  Fantastic capture.  Must have been a neat thing to see it happen.


 
Yes, I saw them heading for each other, but then the spider jumped onto the woodlouse. Only had a fraction of a second...

Cheers.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice! That is one spider with a lot of ambition!


----------



## tashalosha (Apr 17, 2011)

awesome shot! love it


----------



## L0vemedead (Apr 17, 2011)

This is quite an amazing shot.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 17, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Nice! That is one spider with a lot of ambition!


 
Maybe not. I have just been given a link to a spider site (would that be a web site??) that shows a spider called a WOODLOUSE SPIDER. Apparently the only spider wiht big enough fangs to stop, and kill, a woodlouse!

Thanks.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 17, 2011)

tashalosha said:


> awesome shot! love it


 
Thanks.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 17, 2011)

L0vemedead said:


> This is quite an amazing shot.


 
Cheers.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice capture!


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 19, 2011)

orionmystery said:


> Nice capture!


 
Thanks.


----------



## shufti (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe he hates being filmed while he's eating.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 19, 2011)

shufti said:


> Maybe he hates being filmed while he's eating.


 
A shy spider...hmmm.


----------



## shufti (Apr 19, 2011)

Spiders generally work on the principle of suck it and see. Probably takes like crap


----------

